# Trunk Wont Open



## kishan (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi, i have an alty 96 gxe and my trunk wont open with the lever by the drivers seat. I told my bro to pull the lever up and down and i went to the back and saw the little hinge was workin, so that means the cable didnt snap, but what the hell is goin on? i cant open the trunk when its closed.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

same with me, it happend to me out of no where, i pull it up, and when i pull the lever up, it dosn't feel the same when it did work, i havent checked the little hinge, but it sucks cuz if im driving, and i need to open the drunk, i have to take turn the car off , and open it manually, dont kno wha to say bro, but i have the same problem.


----------



## CrazedShifter (Feb 1, 2007)

under the lock there is a little lever if it is dwn pull it up and the trunk will open with the lever its a theft prevention thing its gay happens to me alot


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

in the back?? i havent checked but will asap damn little lever lol


----------



## CrazedShifter (Feb 1, 2007)

*Here ya go*

this should help







[/IMG]


----------



## CrazedShifter (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## subster (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks CrazedShifter!!!!! You don't know how much your picture helped me!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

That lever is a valet switch! It prevents someone unwanted to open up your trunk. Mine is always locked cause I have "sounds" in my trunk!


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

lol i was thinking of doing that when i put in my system as well


----------

